# wallings bullyson (2xw) (1xl)



## Diggit (Jan 24, 2011)

after looking around the net for pics of my dogs family...
I thought id share a few pictures I have never seen of bullyson with you !


----------



## meno222 (Jan 4, 2008)

nice. my dog has bullyson on his 7th generation. good to see those pics.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Here are a few more to add ....


----------



## koeJ007 (Nov 1, 2011)

Nice pics. Rio's pitbull Kingdom has quite a nice, quick write up about different bloodlines stories. I think I may have read about Bullyson there- although I may be mistaken. I found them to be a good read anyhow. Has anybody read those bloodline stories? I wouldn't mind some of your thoughts on them


----------



## Diggit (Jan 24, 2011)

koeJ007 said:


> Nice pics. Rio's pitbull Kingdom has quite a nice, quick write up about different bloodlines stories. I think I may have read about Bullyson there- although I may be mistaken. I found them to be a good read anyhow. Has anybody read those bloodline stories? I wouldn't mind some of your thoughts on them


yep I read it too 

just like with every story we need to take it with a grain of salt... it could be 100% true. or maybe stretched a bit just like everything else.

bullyson is a large factor in the lines im working with.

thanks for the pics


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

Nice share. Some I had but some I didn't. All mine have bullyson.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Hoagie is Smiths Ch Hog, Halls:Brujo, LaBruha, Spike, and Morfins Afogutu .. on top.. all in which were made up of stacking bullyson ..


----------



## Diggit (Jan 24, 2011)

CH kannon the male I just used is 28X bullyson and you can really tell in him and his family members lol. 

didnt count how many times bunny was bullyson but shes a lot as well... shes got midnight cowboy about 20x. im sure theres more bullyson behind that boyles infusion she has.

its nice to see the similarities from way back still in there


----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

I've read the Rio Pitbulls Bloodline Stories. Loved em. Mayday's and Bullyson's were my favorites along with either GR CH or CH "35"


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Great pics. I like the bullyson blood I have seen.


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

Very nice pics everyone,
great to see some history thrown down!


----------



## michelle (Feb 12, 2014)

Nice photos. When I was a kid, we had 2 of Bullyson's granddaughters. That is a fact.


----------

